# M5S-PD: accordo vicino



## 7vinte (26 Agosto 2019)

Sempre più vicino l'accordo tra il Movimento 5 Stelle e il Partito Democratico per la nascita del nuovo governo (che vedrà la presenza anche della Sinistra più radicale di Liberi e Uguali e l'appoggio di +Europa). Alle 21 previsto incontro Zingaretti-Conte-Di Maio (dopo un primo faccia a faccia tra Di Maio e Zingaretti alle 18). Fonti del M5S riferiscono che sta per cadere il veto dem su Conte e si va verso un Conte bis. Anche Zingaretti si dice ottimista. È domani nuove consultazioni di Mattarella.

Seguono Aggiornamenti


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2019)

Condoglianze


----------



## Hellscream (26 Agosto 2019)

Quindi il M5S è ufficialmente morto?


----------



## 7vinte (26 Agosto 2019)

E dunque si fa. Vergogna! È una risata in faccia al Popolo. So bene che siamo una Repubblica Parlamentare, tuttavia, il volere del Popolo DEVE restare sovrano, nonostante le formalità. Ma sappiamo bene come, a spingere il Partito Democratico e il Movimentato 5 Stelle, non sia il bene del Popolo, né una visione comune di Italia, ma UNICAMENTE *la SETE DI POTERE e la FAME DI POLTRONE!!!* oltre alla paura del voto. Due partiti che si sono insultati fino a ieri in maniera estrema, che si accordano per potere! 
* VERGOGNA!!* Sono amareggiato e deluso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Agosto 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> (che vedrà la presenza anche della Sinistra più radicale di Liberi e Uguali e l'appoggio di +Europa).


Vomito copiosamente, questa gente non l'ha votata nessuno, NESSUNO

Quindi fatemi capire, il PD darà la colpa al governo precedente, con cui collaborerà in parte, per giustificare il probabile aumento dell'Iva e continuerà il ridicolo programma del reddito di cittadinanza allo stesso tempo?


----------



## UDG (26 Agosto 2019)

Quale sarebbe stata l'alternativa?


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2019)

Alle prossime elezioni i 5 stalle spariscono definitivamente. Per fortuna. 

Mai visto una roba più bandieruola e attaccata alla poltrona.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Agosto 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> E dunque si fa. Vergogna! È una risata in faccia al Popolo. So bene che siamo una Repubblica Parlamentare, tuttavia, il volere del Popolo DEVE restare sovrano, nonostante le formalità. Ma sappiamo bene come, a spingere il Partito Democratico e il Movimentato 5 Stelle, non sia il bene del Popolo, né una visione comune di Italia, ma UNICAMENTE *la SETE DI POTERE e la FAME DI POLTRONE!!!* oltre alla paura del voto. Due partiti che si sono insultati fino a ieri in maniera estrema, che si accordano per potere!
> * VERGOGNA!!* Sono amareggiato e deluso



ma guarda che il pd ha preso piu voti della lega eh


----------



## 7vinte (26 Agosto 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma guarda che il pd ha preso piu voti della lega eh



Non sono leghista ed ero contro il gialloverde 
Va poi detto che il m5s lottava contro l'establishment come un po la Lega, dunque era più naturale, ed in quel caso la lega rappresentava il primo partito della coalizione vincente. Ma ero contro anche il 5S-Lega eh


----------



## enigmistic02 (26 Agosto 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sempre più vicino l'accordo tra il Movimento 5 Stelle e il Partito Democratico per la nascita del nuovo governo (che vedrà la presenza anche della Sinistra più radicale di Liberi e Uguali e l'appoggio di +Europa). Alle 21 previsto incontro Zingaretti-Conte-Di Maio (dopo un primo faccia a faccia tra Di Maio e Zingaretti alle 18). Fonti del M5S riferiscono che sta per cadere il veto dem su Conte e si va verso un Conte bis. Anche Zingaretti si dice ottimista. È domani nuove consultazioni di Mattarella.
> 
> Seguono Aggiornamenti



Dunque, dicevamo 3 settimane fa? Che si andava al voto? 
Tutto previsto, non c'erano dubbi.Manco se non fosse sempre stato così. Accordo 5s (che è un movimento i cui esponenti principe sono di estrazione di sinistra) e il partito della mafia per eccellenza, la Juventus della politica. Mattarella garantisce.


----------



## UDG (26 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alle prossime elezioni i 5 stalle spariscono definitivamente. Per fortuna.
> 
> Mai visto una roba più bandieruola e attaccata alla poltrona.



E chi ci dovrebbe andare al governo?


----------



## Konrad (26 Agosto 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sempre più vicino l'accordo tra il Movimento 5 Stelle e il Partito Democratico per la nascita del nuovo governo (che vedrà la presenza anche della Sinistra più radicale di Liberi e Uguali e l'appoggio di +Europa). Alle 21 previsto incontro Zingaretti-Conte-Di Maio (dopo un primo faccia a faccia tra Di Maio e Zingaretti alle 18). Fonti del M5S riferiscono che sta per cadere il veto dem su Conte e si va verso un Conte bis. Anche Zingaretti si dice ottimista. È domani nuove consultazioni di Mattarella.
> 
> Seguono Aggiornamenti



Milan che perde malissimo e PD che riesce a riciclarsi al Governo grazie ai "nuovi della politica"...
CHE SETTIMANA DI MELMA!!!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Agosto 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> E dunque si fa. Vergogna! È una risata in faccia al Popolo. So bene che siamo una Repubblica Parlamentare, tuttavia, il volere del Popolo DEVE restare sovrano, nonostante le formalità. Ma sappiamo bene come, a spingere il Partito Democratico e il Movimentato 5 Stelle, non sia il bene del Popolo, né una visione comune di Italia, ma UNICAMENTE *la SETE DI POTERE e la FAME DI POLTRONE!!!* oltre alla paura del voto. Due partiti che si sono insultati fino a ieri in maniera estrema, che si accordano per potere!
> * VERGOGNA!!* Sono amareggiato e deluso



va bhe il PD non lo posso vedere 
infatti mi chiedo come mai nelle votazioni 
è finito nell essere il 2° partito D italia 

il M5S è il primo partito D Italia 
qnd la mia domanda.. questi voti non sono il volere del popolo?


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2019)

attenzione che serve il voto sulla piattaforma online dei 5stelle e non ho trovato nessuno contento su internet di quello che stanno facendo.
mi sembra davvero difficile che la gente certificata dia il via libera,solo perchè mettono conte come garante.
poi in teoria anche il pd dovrebbe chiedere ai suoi elettori che mi sembra insultino da sempre in tutti i modi i 5 stelle,così come la SPD la chiesto agli elettori prima di rifare il governo con la CDU in Germania.
questo se si definiscono democratici davvero,ma considerando l'esperienza del governo letta questi vigliacchi se ne fregheranno pure dei loro elettori


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Agosto 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> attenzione che serve il voto sulla piattaforma online dei 5stelle e non ho trovato nessuno contento su internet di quello che stanno facendo.
> mi sembra davvero difficile che la gente certificata dia il via libera,solo perchè mettono conte come garante.
> poi in teoria anche il pd dovrebbe chiedere ai suoi elettori che mi sembra insultino da sempre in tutti i modi i 5 stelle,così come la SPD la chiesto agli elettori prima di rifare il governo con la CDU in Germania.
> questo se si definiscono democratici davvero,ma considerando l'esperienza del governo letta questi vigliacchi se ne fregheranno pure dei loro elettori



Dai, Rousseau è una pagliacciata pilotata.


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2019)

io conosco persone certificate da anni che votano davvero.
se fosse pilotato sarebbe già emerso,visto che tutti hanno l'interesse a demonizzare il movimento.
ci sono persone reali da molti anni fedeli là,perchè i fan delle ultime ore non hanno il permesso di votare.

comunque l'incontro delle 18 è andato male secondo huffington post,perchè Di Maio ha chiesto di tenere tutte le sue cariche aggiungendo quella di Salvini all'interno.
no di zingaretti e si sono lasciati così.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dai, Rousseau è una pagliacciata pilotata.



Uno dei siti più bucati dell'universo. E c'è gente che ci crede anche in queste oscenità.

Ma sì, facciamo funzionare il paese con dei video-games, dai.


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2019)

in Italia si ha paura anche del voto elettronico,c'è gente che calca con la matita perchè teme venga cancellato con la gomma pensa tu.
nei paesi normali si vota da una vita con un clic e si hanno i risultati in poco tempo.
il futuro è quello,prima o poi verrà accettato anche dai vecchi.
ormai le persone non si riuniscono più nei luoghi fisici ma in rete ed anche lo scambio di opinioni viaggia così.
è impensabile che il voto possa seguire dinamiche arcaiche in un modo telematico a lungo termine.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> in Italia si ha paura anche del voto elettronico,c'è gente che calca con la matita perchè teme venga cancellato con la gomma pensa tu.
> nei paesi normali si vota da una vita con un clic e si hanno i risultati in poco tempo.
> il futuro è quello,prima o poi verrà accettato anche dai vecchi.
> ormai le persone non si riuniscono più nei luoghi fisici ma in rete ed anche lo scambio di opinioni viaggia così.



Ho capito, anch'io sono favorevole al voto elettronico, essendo praticamente un informatico.

Però con piattaforme ufficiali e ben consolidate, non con robe concepite da dei "wannabe" come i Casapeggio. E poi per decidere le sorti di un paese con qualche centinaio di votanti?

'Sta cosa del voto online sembra più democrazia da supermercato, giusto per farsi vedere all'avanguardia che altro. Ci scommetto qualsiasi cosa che sono manipolati questi voti. Se poi ti scoprono, possono sempre dirti che sono stati hackerati.


----------



## sacchino (26 Agosto 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> in Italia si ha paura anche del voto elettronico,c'è gente che calca con la matita perchè teme venga cancellato con la gomma pensa tu.
> nei paesi normali si vota da una vita con un clic e si hanno i risultati in poco tempo.
> il futuro è quello,prima o poi verrà accettato anche dai vecchi.
> ormai le persone non si riuniscono più nei luoghi fisici ma in rete ed anche lo scambio di opinioni viaggia così.
> è impensabile che il voto possa seguire dinamiche arcaiche in un modo telematico a lungo termine.



Siamo in Italia il paese dove si tarocca pure il Superenalotto.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Agosto 2019)

Ben gli sta al popolino che lo ha fatto arrivare al 32%. Purtroppo era troppo da intelligenti capire da che parte erano, già quando tentarono l'alleanza con l'ALDE.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alle prossime elezioni i 5 stalle spariscono definitivamente. Per fortuna.
> 
> Mai visto una roba più bandieruola e attaccata alla poltrona.



Veramente Salvini per tornare con lui gli aveva offerto anche il deretano... perfino Di Maio PDC.

Eppure piuttosto che tornare con la serpe, hanno deciso per una scelta che gli garantisce meno poltrone, ma non premia il tradimento di Capitan Fracassa.


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ho capito, anch'io sono favorevole al voto elettronico, essendo praticamente un informatico.
> 
> Però con piattaforme ufficiali e ben consolidate, non con robe concepite da dei "wannabe" come i Casapeggio. E poi per decidere le sorti di un paese con qualche centinaio di votanti?
> 
> 'Sta cosa del voto online sembra più democrazia da supermercato, giusto per farsi vedere all'avanguardia che altro. Ci scommetto qualsiasi cosa che sono manipolati questi voti. Se poi ti scoprono, possono sempre dirti che sono stati hackerati.



secondo me no,perchè solitamente corrispondono a quello che si respira in rete nell'attesa di un tema.
solo una volta hanno sconfessato le aspettative,cioè quando hanno tolto il reato di immigrazione clandestina.
non sono tantissimi per il semplice fatto che sono gli attivisti della prima ora quando ancora il movimento non era di moda ed ancora non c'era questa piattaforma,poi è facile volersi inserire ma così facendo rischi di avere infiltrati come succede alle primarie del pd.

certo che è stato un concetto rivoluzionario,cioè un movimento politico che chiede lumi agli iscritti certificati prima di un provvedimento cosa che i partiti tradizionali si guardano bene dal fare.
per questo lo considero un esperimento positivo in un paese dove ti ricordo non esiste ancora un referendum propositivo,cioè possiamo solo dire sì o no a quesiti che ci pongono senza argomentare o suggerire alcunchè.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Agosto 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> va bhe il PD non lo posso vedere
> infatti mi chiedo come mai nelle votazioni
> è finito nell essere il 2° partito D italia
> 
> ...



I voti sono quelli delle politiche e li la Lega é il terzo partito. Altrimenti qualsiasi sondaggio o votazione comunale farebbe decadere il Parlamento. Il governo non potrebbe mai prendere decisioni impopolari, ma necessarie perché cadrebbe il giorno dopo... 

Il volere del popolo era per il 33% che governasse i 5S, il 36% tra i vari di CDX e il 31% tra i vari di CSX. Serviva una sintesi....

Prima scelta M5S-Lega... mandata a ramengo da Capitan Fracassa.
Resta a quel punto o CDX-CSX ha bocciata da tutti)
O M5S con PD e altri di CSX.

É un dovere verso i cittadini che li hanno votati governare insieme.

Chiaro che quelli del PD mica li avevano votati per governare con i 5S.
Chiaro che quelli di M5S mica li avevano votati per governare con CDX o PD.

Ma la politica significa confronto, convergenza e compromesso. Parlarsi e trovare una linea da condividere. Fare la sintesi tra persone che la pensano diversamente.

É governare, é politica, é la Costituzione Italiana.

Insomma ci sarebbe la totale ingovernabilitá.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Agosto 2019)

Ragazzi, qui non dobbiamo tifare per Salvini, Meloni e compagnia truffaldina. Ma è il popolo italiano, me, noi compresi, che deve fare un occupazione nel palazzo del potere ed andare lì con i forconi. Sennò la situazione sarà sempre questa.

Intanto il premier Conte pure, si dimostra l'ennesimo poltronaro. Non era lui che qualche mese fa disse di non voler supportare altre maggioranze, definendole "opache"? Ridicoli, tutti!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto il premier Conte pure, si dimostra l'ennesimo poltronaro. Non era lui che qualche mese fa disse di non voler supportare altre maggioranze, definendole "opache"? Ridicoli, tutti!



Fino a ieri il parlamento europeo lo derideva apertamente come "burattino di Di Maio e Salvini", ora è l'eroe di Macron e Merkel.
E' un serpente viscido che ha saputo molto bene cambiare pelle.


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2019)

comunque la cosa più surreale è stata quando zingaretti al primo punto dopo le consultazioni ha detto "un governo fortemente europeista"
siamo il paese dove la lega nord ha stravinto le elezioni europee,in teoria dovrei metterci anche i 5stelle sebbene la porcata del voto pro commissione.
come fai a parlare di fedeltà europeista se hai perso la campagna elettorale su questo?
poi a ruota abolire le cose fatte da salvini sulla sicurezza.
sostanzialmente andare contro ciò che è popolare ora,significa che a te ciò che pensa la gente non interessa.
non basta aver perso tutte le regioni una ad una,varie città,le elezioni nazionali ed europee.
il business più importante del consenso e questo è un problema serio in una democrazia.


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2019)

su una cosa sbagliano per me i 5 stelle,cioè fidarsi del pd sul taglio dei parlamentari.
la proposta precedente di richetti è stata ostacolata e arrivata in aula solo alla fine ormai era troppo tardi.
così come si sono sempre opposti al taglio dei vitalizi e tutto il resto dei privilegi della casta.
se confermato che ci sarà un referendum mi sembra difficile che loro non muovano i loro iscritti,solitamente molto attivi alle urne,a bocciare la riforma costituzionale.
anche se ora l'approvassero in quarta lettura,non c'è da fidarsi.
Di Maio pecca di ingenuità,ha molti più parlamentari ma dinanzi ha i vecchi marpioni della politica.
sono passati anni,ma la scena migliore resta sempre Grillo che umilia renzi all'incontro in streaming.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Agosto 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> *su una cosa sbagliano per me i 5 stelle,cioè fidarsi del pd sul taglio dei parlamentari*.
> la proposta precedente di richetti è stata ostacolata e arrivata in aula solo alla fine ormai era troppo tardi.
> così come si sono sempre opposti al taglio dei vitalizi e tutto il resto dei privilegi della casta.
> se confermato che ci sarà un referendum mi sembra difficile che loro non muovano i loro iscritti,solitamente molto attivi alle urne,a bocciare la riforma costituzionale.
> ...


Ma pensi veramente che hanno fatto l'accordo per tutte le cavolate che hanno promesso? Dai...


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2019)

quello è il primo punto,non uno dei tanti.
vitalizi e taglio parlamentari,reddito cittadinanza e salario minimo.
lì ti giochi la faccia,hanno fatto all in da tempo e non è pensabile una retromarcia.


----------



## Andris (27 Agosto 2019)

*alle 00.57 è terminato l'incontro tra Di Maio,Conte,Zingaretti,Orlando da soli per quattro ore.


commento pd:

"Strada in salita su programma e contenuti, su manovra finanziaria emergono differenze. Domani si continua"*


----------



## Stex (27 Agosto 2019)

disastro


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Agosto 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> *alle 00.57 è terminato l'incontro tra Di Maio,Conte,Zingaretti,Orlando da soli per quattro ore.
> 
> 
> commento pd:
> ...



Si torna alle elezioni


----------



## sunburn (27 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> I voti sono quelli delle politiche e li la Lega é il terzo partito. Altrimenti qualsiasi sondaggio o votazione comunale farebbe decadere il Parlamento. Il governo non potrebbe mai prendere decisioni impopolari, ma necessarie perché cadrebbe il giorno dopo...
> 
> Il volere del popolo era per il 33% che governasse i 5S, il 36% tra i vari di CDX e il 31% tra i vari di CSX. Serviva una sintesi....
> 
> ...


Che poi i governi si sono sempre fatto così fino all’introduzione del Mattarellum. 
25 anni di propaganda berlusconiana sul “governo eletto” hanno lasciato un segno indelebile in molti.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Agosto 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> *alle 00.57 è terminato l'incontro tra Di Maio,Conte,Zingaretti,Orlando da soli per quattro ore.
> 
> 
> commento pd:
> ...


Salvini ha offerto a Di Maio il posto da premier, per me la strada è in salita soprattutto per questo motivo. Chi la rifiuterebbe mai una poltrona del genere? Poi vabbè i grillini dovrebbero saperlo meglio di tutti che certi accordi con certi partiti sono impossibili.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Agosto 2019)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Si torna alle elezioni


Non succederà mai, il M5S è alle cozze e dopo questo accordo con il PD, anche nel caso non vada in porto, convincerà molti a non votarli più.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Dunque, dicevamo 3 settimane fa? Che si andava al voto?
> Tutto previsto, non c'erano dubbi.Manco se non fosse sempre stato così. Accordo 5s (che è un movimento i cui esponenti principe sono di estrazione di sinistra) e *il partito della mafia per eccellenza, la Juventus della politica. Mattarella garantisce*.



non hanno il minimo pudore.
questa è dittatura


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> attenzione che serve il voto sulla piattaforma online dei 5stelle e non ho trovato nessuno contento su internet di quello che stanno facendo.
> mi sembra davvero difficile che la gente certificata dia il via libera,solo perchè mettono conte come garante.
> poi in teoria anche il pd dovrebbe chiedere ai suoi elettori che mi sembra insultino da sempre in tutti i modi i 5 stelle,così come la SPD la chiesto agli elettori prima di rifare il governo con la CDU in Germania.
> questo se si definiscono democratici davvero,ma considerando l'esperienza del governo letta questi vigliacchi se ne fregheranno pure dei loro elettori



higuain ha sempre insultato la juve, pjanic anche.
gli juventini hanno sempre insultato sarri ed amato conte, ora è viceversa...

tranquillo


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, qui non dobbiamo tifare per Salvini, Meloni e compagnia truffaldina. Ma è il popolo italiano, me, noi compresi, che deve fare un occupazione nel palazzo del potere ed andare lì con i forconi. Sennò la situazione sarà sempre questa.
> 
> Intanto il premier Conte pure, si dimostra l'ennesimo poltronaro. Non era lui che qualche mese fa disse di non voler supportare altre maggioranze, definendole "opache"? Ridicoli, tutti!



vallo a spiegare ai PIDDINI. il 10% dell'italia è li a brindare per gente che gli sta rubando la vita da sotto il naso.


----------



## cris (27 Agosto 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> E dunque si fa. Vergogna! È una risata in faccia al Popolo. So bene che siamo una Repubblica Parlamentare, tuttavia, il volere del Popolo DEVE restare sovrano, nonostante le formalità. Ma sappiamo bene come, a spingere il Partito Democratico e il Movimentato 5 Stelle, non sia il bene del Popolo, né una visione comune di Italia, ma UNICAMENTE *la SETE DI POTERE e la FAME DI POLTRONE!!!* oltre alla paura del voto. Due partiti che si sono insultati fino a ieri in maniera estrema, che si accordano per potere!
> * VERGOGNA!!* Sono amareggiato e deluso



Partiamo dal presupposto che nemmeno a me sta bene la situazione che si sta creando.

In ogni caso mi chiedo dove stia la vergogna e la non applicazione della sovranità popolare, che alle politiche relative a questa legislatura (1 anno fa non 200) han votato: 32% 5Stelle, 18% PD, 17% Lega, 14% forza italia.

A me sembra invece applicato il volere di più di metà degli italiani (lo era il governo gialloverde e lo sarebbe il governo giallorosso)


----------



## Andris (27 Agosto 2019)

cris ha scritto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che nemmeno a me sta bene la situazione che si sta creando.
> 
> In ogni caso mi chiedo dove stia la vergogna e la non applicazione della sovranità popolare, che alle politiche relative a questa legislatura (1 anno fa non 200) han votato: 32% 5Stelle, 18% PD, 17% Lega, 14% forza italia.
> 
> A me sembra invece applicato il volere di più di metà degli italiani (lo era il governo gialloverde e lo sarebbe il governo giallorosso)



il fatto è che il pd stia perdendo tutte le elezioni già dagli ultimi tempi di renzi,infatti tra i retroscena che ho letto c'è il rifiuto di zingaretti ad essere vicepremier come salvini altrimenti si dovrebbe votare anche alla regione lazio e rischierebbero di perdere pure lì.

mandare al governo un partito che viene punito in qualunque tipo di elezione è surreale,è roba da terzo mondo con le dittature che si allungano i mandati da soli.

il loro unico scopo è non far governare la destra da sola,infatti il nome del programma era "alternativo alle destre" peccato che poi in Europa le destre vadano 
benissimo da tempo per allearsi.


un partito decrepito si sta ridestando dal nulla sotto l'ombrellone e soprattutto i nomi che circolano sono quasi tutti renziani.
praticamente è come se la successione in segreteria non fosse mai avvenuta.
quando bersani ha lasciato a renzi non venivano proposti i bersaniani ad ogni carica


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2019)

Comunque i 5 stalle stanno annusando l'aria. Hanno accettato questo accordo per poi riciclarsi nel PD, quando il loro movimento (intestinale) fallirà definitivamente.


----------



## cris (27 Agosto 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> il fatto è che il pd stia perdendo tutte le elezioni già dagli ultimi tempi di renzi,infatti tra i retroscena che ho letto c'è il rifiuto di zingaretti ad essere vicepremier come salvini altrimenti si dovrebbe votare anche alla regione lazio e rischierebbero di perdere pure lì.
> 
> mandare al governo un partito che viene punito in qualunque tipo di elezione è surreale,è roba da terzo mondo con le dittature che si allungano i mandati da soli.
> 
> il loro unico scopo è non far governare la destra da sola,infatti il nome del programma era "alternativo alle destre" peccato che poi in Europa le destre vadano benissimo da tempo per allearsi.



Ma sono d'accordo che il PD sia particolarmente disprezzato, giustamente aggiungerei. Ma mi ripeto, 1 anno fa, per eleggere il governo, sono stati votati sostanzialmente 3 partiti, di cui 1 con maggiori voti di gran lunga che è il M5S. 
Creare un governo unendo 2 di questi 3 principali partiti, qualsiasi essi siano, è evidentemente rappresentativo del voto. Ci può piacere o meno, ma è cosi, funziona cosi ovunque. Le coalizioni in base ai numeri ottenuti dal voto non sono una novità in generale, Germania compresa.

Che poi la realtà ci dice che il PD è come il vecchio PDL in quanto a malafede e processi, che il M5S ha deluso le aspettative e la Lega non ha fatto altro che fare propaganda al governo, parlando solo di barconi e baciando crocifissi.

Il livello è oggettivamente basso in ogni direzione e mi chiedo chi critica a prescindere chiunque, che cosa vorrebbe si applicasse basandosi sulla realtà dei fatti.


----------



## smallball (27 Agosto 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> *alle 00.57 è terminato l'incontro tra Di Maio,Conte,Zingaretti,Orlando da soli per quattro ore.
> 
> 
> commento pd:
> ...



mi auguro che entrambi i leader ovvero DI Maio e Zingaretti abbiano ruoli in questo governo,anche se per il Pd significherebbe consegnare alla Lega la regione Lazio


----------



## Andris (27 Agosto 2019)

come ho detto ieri,in Germania hanno chiesto agli elettori e ci sono voluti tanti giorni per sentire il parere degli iscritti SPD.
poi è stato il presidente federale a chiedere di unirsi per non sprofondare nella crisi,comunque hanno impiegato mesi per fare un governo.
non fanno le cose di nascosto dalle 21 alle 00.57 con sole quattro persone.
inoltre il candidato cancelliere SPD alle elezioni che aveva detto "mai con la CDU" si è dimesso,qui invece mi sembra che Di Maio ("mai con il partito di bibbiano" per cui per inciso è stato denunciato,dettaglio che online non si trova magicamente forse perchè governare con chi ti querela farebbe spanciare dalle risate) e renzi ("noi siamo altra cosa") siano ben saldi ai posti di comando.
zingaretti sostanzialmente è un fantoccio.

dunque se si vuol copiare gli altri bisogna prendere il pacchetto completo,non scegliere ciò che ti piace.


----------



## cris (27 Agosto 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> come ho detto ieri,in Germania hanno chiesto agli elettori e ci sono voluti tanti giorni per sentire il parere degli iscritti SPD.
> poi è stato il presidente federale a chiedere di unirsi per non sprofondare nella crisi,comunque hanno impiegato mesi per fare un governo.
> non fanno le cose di nascosto dalle 21 alle 00.57 con sole quattro persone.
> inoltre il candidato cancelliere SPD alle elezioni che aveva detto "mai con la CDU" si è dimesso,qui invece mi sembra che Di Maio ("mai con il partito di bibbiano" per cui per inciso è stato denunciato,dettaglio che online non si trova magicamente forse perchè governare con chi ti querela farebbe spanciare dalle risate) e renzi ("noi siamo altra cosa") siano ben saldi ai posti di comando.
> ...



Ma sono d'accordo anche su questo, come già detto non mi piace per niente cosa sta per succedere.
Quello che dico, più che altro, è che questo passa il convento e bisogna sperare che trovino una quadra per gli interessi dell'Italia, perché al momento non mi sembra di vedere, in ogni caso, un alternativa credibile ovunque si guardi.


----------



## Andris (27 Agosto 2019)

infatti bisognerebbe andare a votare,visto che lo scenario è profondamente mutato.
e penso che rifiutando il pd anche i 5 stelle potrebbero recuperare dei punti in più nei voti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Salvini ha offerto a Di Maio il posto da premier, per me la strada è in salita soprattutto per questo motivo. Chi la rifiuterebbe mai una poltrona del genere? Poi vabbè i grillini dovrebbero saperlo meglio di tutti che certi accordi con certi partiti sono impossibili.



Poi qualcuno vuole affermare che M5S fa l'accordo con il PD per le poltrone? Al massimo sta valutando il ritorno con la Lega per le poltrone.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> infatti bisognerebbe andare a votare,visto che lo scenario è profondamente mutato.
> e penso che rifiutando il pd anche i 5 stelle potrebbero recuperare dei punti in più nei voti.



Ma si, recupereranno tanti voti dal PD dopo averlo rifiutato!

Ma per piacere! i voti dell'area di centrodestra il M5S li ha già persi tutti essendo confluiti nella Lega.
Quelli che restano a votare M5S sono al 90% gli elettori provenienti dall'area di sinistra.

O il M5S lo capisce e entra nell'ottica di cercare alleanze nell'area di centrosinistra, diventando un partito popolare di sinistra (potrebbe puntare a tenere il 10-15% dei voti) oppure sì che è destinato a sparire.

Cosa gli deve fare ancora Salvini per fargli capire che la Lega è la vera antagonista del M5S, non il PD.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2019)

Vediamo cosa si inventa ora Mummiarella per rimetterli assieme. Immagino una telefonatina da Milfon o dal Vaticano.


----------



## sette (27 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma si, recupereranno tanti voti dal PD dopo averlo rifiutato!
> 
> Ma per piacere! i voti dell'area di centrodestra il M5S li ha già persi tutti essendo confluiti nella Lega.
> Quelli che restano a votare M5S sono al 90% gli elettori provenienti dall'area di sinistra.
> ...



Magari dovrebbe rimettere "nord" dopo "lega" ma forse neanche questo basterebbe.


----------



## Andris (27 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma si, recupereranno tanti voti dal PD dopo averlo rifiutato!
> 
> Ma per piacere! i voti dell'area di centrodestra il M5S li ha già persi tutti essendo confluiti nella Lega.
> Quelli che restano a votare M5S sono al 90% gli elettori provenienti dall'area di sinistra.
> ...



la lega è spuntata fuori da qualche mese,il m5s è nato in antitesi a pdl forza italia e pd.
il pd è stato al governo dall'appoggio a monti all'anno scorso,non ce lo dimentichiamo.
sono sei anni abbondanti in qualche modo in mezzo,ora dopo un anno di nuovo in sella.
sono i responsabili principali del degrado,non basta che ogni tot. anni cambi i fantocci in segreteria come le figurine perchè il ladrocinio è sempre nel nazareno e nei vari territori.
il pd è uno dei due nemici giurati per cui è nato il movimento e la gente non l'ha dimenticato.

nascere di ispirazione più di sinistra non significa dover necessariamente far alleanze con il pd che ha rifiutato gli ideali originari per diventare partito di governo globalizzato,infatti nel partito trovano tranquillamente posto centristi o addirittura ex militanti di destra.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vediamo cosa si inventa ora Mummiarella per rimetterli assieme. Immagino una telefonatina da Milfon o dal Vaticano.



Napolit...ehm Mummiarella è tipo gli arbitri con i gobbi. Aveva detto di aspettare fino a martedì...ma si avrà avanti a tempo indeterminato finchè il PD non riesce a tornare al governo attraverso qualche inciucio.


----------



## rot-schwarz (27 Agosto 2019)

Una schifezza totale, sinistra radicale, radical chic e nullafacenti al governo, mi viene da vomitare, il peggio del peggio, e come presidente della repubblica un catto-comunista.
La parte produttiva non e' rappresentata per niente in questo governo.
Sono ritornato dalle vacanze dalle dolomite bellunesi domenica scorsa. Li al profondo nord sono incazzati neri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Napolit...ehm Mummiarella è tipo gli arbitri con i gobbi. Aveva detto di aspettare fino a martedì...ma si avrà avanti a tempo indeterminato finchè il PD non riesce a tornare al governo attraverso qualche inciucio.



Tra l'altro già la data di martedì era una gabola, visto che di fatto hanno tempo fino a mercoledì sera quando si presenteranno le loro delegazioni.


----------



## Andris (27 Agosto 2019)

*intanto vertice annullato,era in programma alle 11.00

si accusano a vicenda:
pd dice che Di Maio voglia per forza fare anche il ministro degli interni,mentre il M5S smentisce e rilancia dicendo che il pd non voglia Conte primo ministro.

si va verso il voto,anche se martucci del pd lancia l'ultimo appello per disinnescare l'iva*


----------



## Andris (27 Agosto 2019)

questo fatto dell'iva è un falso problema che il pd renziano sta cavalcando per ritornare in auge.
sembra che debbano ingoiare rospi per il bene del paese,ma quando mai e chi vi vuole ancora.
Bagnai ha spiegato che ci siano le risorse per rimandarlo,come i governi precedenti.
tra l'altro può essere fatto anche dal governo in carica per gli affari correnti.
nei vari paesi si vota in qualsiasi periodo dell'anno,solo noi ci facciamo problemi se non votiamo a marzo-aprile-maggio come al solito.


----------



## cris (27 Agosto 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> *intanto vertice annullato,era in programma alle 11.00
> 
> si accusano a vicenda:
> pd dice che Di Maio voglia per forza fare anche il ministro degli interni,mentre il M5S smentisce e rilancia dicendo che il pd non voglia Conte primo ministro.
> ...



a sto punto facciano come gli pare, han rotto le scatole tutti.


----------



## Andris (27 Agosto 2019)

cris ha scritto:


> a sto punto facciano come gli pare, han rotto le scatole tutti.



mi spiace che il M5S abbia rinunciato allo streaming come ai bei tempi con renzi e bersani umiliati in pubblico.
avrei seguito con piacere la diretta di quattro ore con zingaretti e orlando.
senza documenti ognuno ha la sua versione che è opposta all'altra,per cui uno dei due mente e non sappiamo chi (per curriculum tendo a pensare al pd ovviamente).


alle 16 iniziano le consultazioni: prima telefonata con napolitano (no comment),poi con i presidenti di camera e senato,alle 18.40 iniziano i partiti con il gruppo misto.
domani gli altri partiti


----------



## Cantastorie (27 Agosto 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> infatti bisognerebbe andare a votare,visto che lo scenario è profondamente mutato.
> e penso che rifiutando il pd anche i 5 stelle potrebbero recuperare dei punti in più nei voti.



Non si può andare a votare ogni volta che qualcuno vede cambiare i sondaggi, altrimenti saltiamo per aria.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Agosto 2019)

Il governo M5S-PD avrebbe la maggioranza (Se tutti diranno signorsì, cosa che dubito) solo in parlamento, ma nel paese sommati hanno se va bene 1/3 delle preferenze.
Senza contare che entrambi i partiti sono stati sonoramente sconfitti ad OGNI tornata elettorale (locali, politiche, regionali, europee...) dalla Lega.
La coalizione di centrodestra ad oggi supera in carrozza il 50% e a Salvini basta solo la Meloni per governare.
Se si sceglie di non tornare al voto per riflettere un quadro politico cambiato RADICALMENTE rispetto ad un anno fa, non si infrangono le leggi ma si infrange il patto sociale e la fiducia del popolo nelle istituzioni: un percorso che porta alla radicalizzazione, all'insoddisfazione, alla violenza, al caos.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Agosto 2019)

Che vi dicevo? Di Maio non vuole quest'alleanza, lui vuole diventare premier ed accettare l'offerta di Salvini. A me poco importa, ma se veramente lui farà saltare quest'alleanza ridicola e pericolosa, avrà un minimo di stima da parte mia e per la prima volta dimostrerebbe di avere un pò di leadership nel suo partito, dove finora è sempre stato una figurina.

Ah e ricordiamo che Salvini ogni giorno dice che i rapporti con Di Maio sono buoni e quest'ultimo è stato l'unico a non parlare male del leghista e sfottere il PD, anche durante la trattativa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sempre più vicino l'accordo tra il Movimento 5 Stelle e il Partito Democratico per la nascita del nuovo governo (che vedrà la presenza anche della Sinistra più radicale di Liberi e Uguali e l'appoggio di +Europa). Alle 21 previsto incontro Zingaretti-Conte-Di Maio (dopo un primo faccia a faccia tra Di Maio e Zingaretti alle 18). Fonti del M5S riferiscono che sta per cadere il veto dem su Conte e si va verso un Conte bis. Anche Zingaretti si dice ottimista. È domani nuove consultazioni di Mattarella.
> 
> Seguono Aggiornamenti



Ringraziamo quel testa di c... Di salvini x aver consegnato l'Italia a questo schifo.. Un anno e mezzo a fare il duro su 4 barconi e adesso x COLPA SUA avremo lo ius soli.. Grazie, grazie ignorantissimo panzone


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2019)

Ringraziate tutti il pinocchio leghista per questo schifo.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Agosto 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ringraziate tutti il pinocchio leghista per questo schifo.



Li rivoti?


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Li rivoti?



aspetto i fatti, ben più importanti delle parole. 
Come con la Lega e ora il PD si potrebbe far qualcosa di decente per questo paese ma dipende sempre cosa comporta questa scelta. Il programma per ogni elettore 5stelle è la bibbia. 

Se non rispetti il programma per cui sei stato votato diventi come gli altri.

Cmq fa ridere che il pinocchio leghista abbia tirato in piedi tutto sto casino per sue ambizioni personali e ora che è stato inchiappettato alla grande fa la vittima. Ridicolo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2019)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma sono d'accordo che il PD sia particolarmente disprezzato, giustamente aggiungerei. Ma mi ripeto, 1 anno fa, per eleggere il governo, sono stati votati sostanzialmente 3 partiti, di cui 1 con maggiori voti di gran lunga che è il M5S.
> Creare un governo unendo 2 di questi 3 principali partiti, qualsiasi essi siano, è evidentemente rappresentativo del voto. Ci può piacere o meno, ma è cosi, funziona cosi ovunque. Le coalizioni in base ai numeri ottenuti dal voto non sono una novità in generale, Germania compresa.
> 
> Che poi la realtà ci dice che il PD è come il vecchio PDL in quanto a malafede e processi, che il M5S ha deluso le aspettative e la Lega non ha fatto altro che fare propaganda al governo, parlando solo di barconi e baciando crocifissi.
> ...



c'è gente che ha votato 5s perchè odia il pd, per esclusione. e adesso si ritrova il suo voto dato al pd.

queste cose non hanno senso. qualsiasi cosa voti tanto governa sempre il pd. e quando non governa ci sono magistratura e presidente che fa ostruzione agli altri.

tutti i voti 5s presi per il "cambiamento" sono stati rubati a questo punto. le coalizioni le devi fare prima, non dopo. questa è una presa in giro


----------



## cris (27 Agosto 2019)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Non si può andare a votare ogni volta che qualcuno vede cambiare i sondaggi, altrimenti saltiamo per aria.



anche questo è vero, non capisco tutto il polverone


----------



## cris (27 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> c'è gente che ha votato 5s perchè odia il pd, per esclusione. e adesso si ritrova il suo voto dato al pd.
> 
> queste cose non hanno senso. qualsiasi cosa voti tanto governa sempre il pd. e quando non governa ci sono magistratura e presidente che fa ostruzione agli altri.
> 
> tutti i voti 5s presi per il "cambiamento" sono stati rubati a questo punto. le coalizioni le devi fare prima, non dopo. questa è una presa in giro



Certo, capisco, il punto è che come detto da un altro utente, non si può ogni volta che qualcuno fiuta che aumenta il suo consenso, buttar tutto per aria e andar a votare.
E poi, piaccia o meno, ci sono 3 forze prevalenti che sono M5s, lega, pd. non ci si scappa da questo. Degli accordi penso siano inevitabili.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> aspetto i fatti, ben più importanti delle parole.
> Come con la Lega e ora il PD si potrebbe far qualcosa di decente per questo paese ma dipende sempre cosa comporta questa scelta. Il programma per ogni elettore 5stelle è la bibbia.
> 
> Se non rispetti il programma per cui sei stato votato diventi come gli altri.
> ...



lasciatelo dire che sei un po' ridicolo.

sei andato avanti mesi a dire che non si metteranno mai col pd, poi che se ci si mettono con te hanno chiuso.

adesso guardi il programma... e dai su a salvini. oh ma che banderuola... vai in politica anche tu che ti trovi bene. senza offesa...


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2019)

cris ha scritto:


> Certo, capisco, il punto è che come detto da un altro utente, non si può ogni volta che qualcuno fiuta che aumenta il suo consenso, buttar tutto per aria e andar a votare.
> E poi, piaccia o meno, ci sono 3 forze prevalenti che sono M5s, lega, pd. non ci si scappa da questo. Degli accordi penso siano inevitabili.



5s non è più una forza, è stato un voto di protesta. hanno inmulato una marea di italiani, me compreso. ma adesso han finito.
a me interessa poco, qui c'è la dittatura e la gente che si scanna su destra e sinistra per me non capisce niente. tirano tutti l'acqua allo stesso mulino.. quello dei ricchi, delle banche e dei potenti europei. 5s e pd avevano il programma opposto al momento del voto, adesso si mettono assieme... ma che roba ridicola è? e poi rido che ci sono sempre i soliti che difendono a spada tratta i loro beniamini e non si accorgono che gli rubano il pane da sotto il naso. ma dove vogliamo andare...

non ti dico di votare, tanto non cambia niente. questa però è una pagliacciata cosmica


----------



## gabri65 (27 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 5s non è più una forza, è stato un voto di protesta. hanno inmulato una marea di italiani, me compreso. ma adesso han finito.
> a me interessa poco, qui c'è la dittatura e la gente che si scanna su destra e sinistra per me non capisce niente. tirano tutti l'acqua allo stesso mulino.. quello dei ricchi, delle banche e dei potenti europei. 5s e pd avevano il programma opposto al momento del voto, adesso si mettono assieme... ma che roba ridicola è? e poi rido che ci sono sempre i soliti che difendono a spada tratta i loro beniamini e non si accorgono che gli rubano il pane da sotto il naso. ma dove vogliamo andare...
> 
> non ti dico di votare, tanto non cambia niente. questa però è una pagliacciata cosmica



This.

Thread chiuso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2019)

*Conte nega la volontà di Di Maio di ottenere il Viminale, e il M5S riapre di nuovo la trattativa.

“Bene la chiarezza fatta dalla presidenza del Consiglio circa le false indiscrezioni trapelate nelle ultime ore. Al contempo, accogliamo positivamente le parole di apertura di alcuni autorevoli esponenti del Partito Democratico sul ruolo del presidente Giuseppe Conte. Sì a un dialogo sul programma e sui temi. Il M5S vuole innanzitutto parlare di soluzioni per il Paese, in una fase che consideriamo delicatissima a seguito dell’apertura di una crisi che ci vede estranei a ogni responsabilità”. *


----------



## Ciora (27 Agosto 2019)

In the meantime, il Re dei sovranisti Trump scrive un clamoroso tweet/endorsement a favore di Conte e di riflesso, ignorando e sotterrando completamente Salvino. Chissà se alla casa bianca sarà arrivata qualche "nuova velina " sugli affari russi.
E' tutto bellissimo.


----------



## cris (27 Agosto 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> In the meantime, il Re dei sovranisti Trump scrive un clamoroso tweet/endorsment a favore di Conte e di riflesso, ignorando e sotterrando completamente Salvino. Chissà se alla casa bianca sarà arrivata qualche "nuova velina " sugli affari russi.
> E' tutto bellissimo.



Ho visto, e pensare che nel suo ufficio, Salvini, ha un cappellino "make america great again", gli tocca prendere pure sto pesce in faccia


----------



## varvez (27 Agosto 2019)

Ammazza che endorsement quello di Trump! Conte è il Gran Visir di tutti i democristiani di ogni tempo


----------



## Ciora (27 Agosto 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Ammazza che endorsement quello di Trump! Conte è il Gran Visir di tutti i democristiani di ogni tempo



Questo si finisce la legislatura.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 5s non è più una forza, è stato un voto di protesta. hanno inmulato una marea di italiani, me compreso. ma adesso han finito.
> a me interessa poco, qui c'è la dittatura e la gente che si scanna su destra e sinistra per me non capisce niente. tirano tutti l'acqua allo stesso mulino.. quello dei ricchi, delle banche e dei potenti europei. 5s e pd avevano il programma opposto al momento del voto, adesso si mettono assieme... ma che roba ridicola è? e poi rido che ci sono sempre i soliti che difendono a spada tratta i loro beniamini e non si accorgono che gli rubano il pane da sotto il naso. ma dove vogliamo andare...
> 
> non ti dico di votare, tanto non cambia niente. questa però è una pagliacciata cosmica



Secondo me sono gli stessi elettori che in massa sono passati da M5S alla Lega ad aver sancito il forzato cambiamento del M5S.
Questi raccoglieva una miriade di istanze : dall’acqua pubblica al reddito di cittadinanza, dalla lotta ai costi della politica a istanze vagamente sovraniste.

Quando parte dell’elettorato che lo ha votato (quasi il 60%) é passato alla Lega (e questo ben prima delle europee), le istanze rappresentate giá dalla Lega sono diventate minoritarie nell’elettorato M5S, che al momento é sostanzialmente composto dai vari “no gronda” , “reddito di cittadinanza”, costi della politica”, “acqua pubblica”, “economia Green”. In sostanza argomenti molto piú vicini ad una posizione socialdemocratica che alle istanze della destra.

É corretto quindi che il movimento si ricollochi se vuole sopravvivere. Verso destra ormai era stato succhiato dalla Lega. Rifiutare un dialogo con la principale forza di sinistra significa posizionarlo nella terra di nessuno della politica e condannarlo all’estinzione.

Cosí invece poter átrovare spazio come partito popolare di sinistra.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Questo si finisce la legislatura.




Beh, dura almeno fino alla modifica della legge elettorale successiva alla modifica costituzionale. (Serve a Renzi per fare il suo partito in santa pace e togliersi dalle scatole del PD).
A quel punto mancherebbe 1 anno alla nomina del PDR e la tentazione a eleggerlo con questo parlamento sarebbe forte, soprattutto per il M5S, ma forse anche per Renzi.

Per me arriva fino alla nomina del PDR nel 2022.


----------



## Andris (27 Agosto 2019)

in altri paesi con altri tipi di sinistra,non certo in Italia dove il pd non ha mai preso alcun provvedimento di giustizia sociale o anti casta; basta dire che siamo gli unici insieme alla Grecia a non avere il salario minimo,nonostante così tanti anni di centro-sinistra.
e comunque in tutto questo tuo ragionamento dove sarebbe finita la lotta all'establishment su banche,spartizione rai,conflitto di interessi,trasparenza etc con il pd che porta la bandiera delle responsabilità?
tutto congelato per cercare di continuare il programma in questa legislatura ?
poi cade il governo e nemici come primi si ritorna al cavallo di battaglia,siamo alle comiche.

il pd è sempre quello che grillo ha chiamato dal primo giorno pd meno elle per sottolineare la contiguità con la politica berlusconiana.

e tutta questa manfrina su conte serve poi a rivendicare ministeri importanti: economia,lavoro,esteri,sviluppo economico,giustizia.
ne sono certo che pescheranno tra questi.
in questo modo si blocca il programma,come con la lega che si hanno idee opposte


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lasciatelo dire che sei un po' ridicolo.
> 
> sei andato avanti mesi a dire che non si metteranno mai col pd, poi che se ci si mettono con te hanno chiuso.
> 
> adesso guardi il programma... e dai su a salvini. oh ma che banderuola... vai in politica anche tu che ti trovi bene. senza offesa...



Prima mi dai del ridicolo e poi " senza offesa " . Ti stimo come utente e non capisco questo atteggiamento, possiamo non pensarla nello stesso modo ma il rispetto viene sempre prima di tutto. 

Mi dispiace ma cosi non posso continuare a discutere con te, che delusione.


----------



## Ciora (27 Agosto 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> in altri paesi con altri tipi di sinistra,non certo in Italia dove il pd non ha mai preso alcun provvedimento di giustizia sociale o anti casta; basta dire che siamo gli unici insieme alla Grecia a non avere il salario minimo,nonostante così tanti anni di centro-sinistra.
> e comunque in tutto questo tuo ragionamento dove sarebbe finita la lotta all'establishment su banche,spartizione rai,conflitto di interessi,trasparenza etc con il pd che porta la bandiera delle responsabilità?
> tutto congelato per cercare di continuare il programma in questa legislatura ?
> poi cade il governo e nemici come primi si ritorna al cavallo di battaglia,siamo alle comiche.
> ...



Il PD è sinistra per esigenze di narrazione e per chi costruisce il suo consenso attraverso nemici, mezzi di varia natura e diverso condizionamento. Il PD è l'ennesimo partito liberale di destra.


----------



## Andris (27 Agosto 2019)

infatti sono curiose le critiche a Calenda accusato di essere più vicino al centro-destra dopo la fine del governo di cui ha fatto parte.
lui è semplicemente uscito in pubblico,ma quello è il pensiero maggioritario nel partito.
quando renzi ha portato il pd nel gruppo socialista francamente è stata un'ipocrisia totale,come parimenti forza italia nel gruppo conservatori anni luce lontano da altri partiti di destra europei.
in teoria entrambi i partiti dovrebbero restare senza collocazione come il M5S o al massimo tra i liberali,anche se Berlusconi fa il liberale solo sui diritti e non sui doveri,ma sinistra e destra tradizionali proprio non si addice per nulla


edit:

comunque nel M5S c'è chi ha iniziato a prendere posizione contraria e oggi l'ha ribadito a la7.
*Gianluigi Paragone*:

"Per coerenza, il mio voto di fiducia non arriverà.
Per il semplice motivo che questa sinistra è la peggiore sinistra possibile. 
Il Movimento 5 Stelle poteva e può essere l'anima socialista di questo Paese.
Per me la prima opzione deve essere il ritorno al voto.
Se per una serie di ragioni non dovesse essere possibile, allora andrebbe ripreso un discorso con il Carroccio.
Resterò per un tempo breve in politica, tornerò a lavorare"


fino a qualche settimana fa era sempre tra i primi consiglieri attorno a Di Maio,ora che è contrario non viene tenuto più in considerazione.
rispetto per lui che ha subito pure la censura televisiva (quelli che facevano i girotondi per l'editto bulgaro berlusconiano ed hanno fatto di peggio) solo per dar spazio a critiche e idee non filogovernative


----------



## sunburn (27 Agosto 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Il PD è sinistra per esigenze di narrazione e per chi costruisce il suo consenso attraverso nemici, mezzi di varia natura e diverso condizionamento. Il PD è l'ennesimo partito liberale di destra.


Considera che molti etichettano come "comunista" persino Romano Prodi, colui che rese legale il lavoro interinale e introdusse il tirocinio formativo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Considera che molti etichettano come "comunista" persino Romano Prodi, colui che rese legale il lavoro interinale e introdusse il tirocinio formativo...



Ti verrei a baciare in fronte. Ieri ho fatto questo discorso a tavola e spiegavo proprio questa cosa e nessuno che mi dava ragione.


----------



## Andris (27 Agosto 2019)

*19.00

Bonino: “Non ci sono le condizioni per garantire sostegno a questo governo”*


ogni tanto una buona notizia,iniziamo ad escludere +Africa


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2019)

L'accordo lo faranno...figuriamoci.. Grazie ai tre attori, il babbeo panzone verde che ha regalato il governo alla sinistra, i più avidi di potere in Italia ovvero il PD, e la forza politica più prostituita che abbia mai messo piede in parlamento.. 5 stalle squallidi a dir poco


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> *19.00
> 
> Bonino: “Non ci sono le condizioni per garantire sostegno a questo governo”*
> 
> ...



Ma siamo sicuri abbiano i numeri in Senato?


----------



## Andris (27 Agosto 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma siamo sicuri abbiano i numeri in Senato?



dipende da quanti disertori alla Paragone o falchi tiratori alla piddì ci saranno,comunque nel caso subito pronte le trumpe cammellate dei transfughi sinistri.


*19.05 

"Leu ha confermato al presidente della Repubblica la disponibilità a sostenere il governo di svolta, che si sta formando, pur non avendo messo veti sui nomi. Quello che ci interessa sono i programmi e non il risiko dei nomi”. 

Loredana De petris, capogruppo al Senato del Gruppo Misto e esponente di Liberi e Uguali, al termine del secondo giro di Consultazioni al Quirinale.*


si aggiunge anche il senatore di civica popolare,gruppo di lorenzin pro nuovo governo,dunque sono cinque senatori se non erro in più per una futura maggioranza.
leu è un'alleanza di tre partiti che ha avuto 3,4% e potrebbe decidere le sorti come ai vecchi tempi,meno male che lo sbarramento era da alzare per non avere più queste situazioni invece basta allearsi ed è fatta poi con la legge porcata che vieni eletto lo stesso senza le preferenze no comment.
non avevano neanche i numeri per avere un gruppo autonomo e sono andati al gruppo misto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Agosto 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> aspetto i fatti, ben più importanti delle parole.
> Come con la Lega e ora il PD si potrebbe far qualcosa di decente per questo paese ma dipende sempre cosa comporta questa scelta. Il programma per ogni elettore 5stelle è la bibbia.
> 
> Se non rispetti il programma per cui sei stato votato diventi come gli altri.
> ...



Eja, chissà perché ma ste cose me le aspettavo di leggerle dall'elettore medio dei 5 stalle 

Insomma, altro che giustizia sociale e mandare al diavolo la vecchia politica, siete pari pari agli altri 
Mi pare che siete(e sei) dediti al capitale come tutti gli altri 



Operazione gatekeeper completata.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Agosto 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Considera che molti etichettano come "comunista" persino Romano Prodi, colui che rese legale il lavoro interinale e introdusse il tirocinio formativo...



Prodi, colui che è stato membro del Bilderberg e del Trilaterale, ed adesso è consigliere economico in Cina. Il "Kissinger" europeo. Grande statista.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Agosto 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ringraziate tutti il pinocchio leghista per questo schifo.



Il governo l'ha fatto cadere Trump (sovranista), dopo aver sbattuto i pugni sul tavolo della Lega. E questo per colpa delle politiche scellerate M5S, pro-Cina, pro-Huawei.

Ed adesso, dopo aver fatto capire bene come le cose si devono sistemare, dà l'approvazione a Conte/M5S, che forse hanno finalmente capito e si saranno sicuramente piegati. Vedrai che qualche ministero, tra i quali quello delle telecomunicazioni, subiranno repentini cambi di rotta.

Ma informatevi e ragionate, Madre santissima.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Secondo me sono gli stessi elettori che in massa sono passati da M5S alla Lega ad aver sancito il forzato cambiamento del M5S.
> Questi raccoglieva una miriade di istanze : dall’acqua pubblica al reddito di cittadinanza, dalla lotta ai costi della politica a istanze vagamente sovraniste.
> 
> Quando parte dell’elettorato che lo ha votato (quasi il 60%) é passato alla Lega (e questo ben prima delle europee), le istanze rappresentate giá dalla Lega sono diventate minoritarie nell’elettorato M5S, che al momento é sostanzialmente composto dai vari “no gronda” , “reddito di cittadinanza”, costi della politica”, “acqua pubblica”, “economia Green”. In sostanza argomenti molto piú vicini ad una posizione socialdemocratica che alle istanze della destra.
> ...



ci sta quello che dici, ma ci sta proprio perchè la gente che fa politica la fa come lavoro per se stesso. per guadagnare. nel mio ideale di politica, il politico deve avere a cuore il paese, quindi se ha un'idea per proteggerlo e svilupparlo non la cambia per sopravvivere.
ormai sembra normale ciò che dici tu, ma la politica dovrebbe essere ben altro. decidono delle nostre vite.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Prima mi dai del ridicolo e poi " senza offesa " . Ti stimo come utente e non capisco questo atteggiamento, possiamo non pensarla nello stesso modo ma il rispetto viene sempre prima di tutto.
> 
> Mi dispiace ma cosi non posso continuare a discutere con te, che delusione.



mi dispiace che tu ti sia offeso. magari ho scritto un po' sgarbato. scusa


----------



## __king george__ (27 Agosto 2019)

il partito (movimento) che giurava e spergiurava che MAI e poi MAI si sarebbe alleato con i partiti classici perché "già morti" "tutti uguali" ecc ecc alla fine si allea praticamente con tutti da destra a sinistra senza problema alcuno...pur di mantenere il posto….

mi aspetto un'alleanza con lo "psico-nano" tra qualche tempo e poi dire che il cerchio si è chiuso…


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mi dispiace che tu ti sia offeso. magari ho scritto un po' sgarbato. scusa



no problem, ma anche perchè mi stai simpatico e non capivo il motivo della reazione cosi esagerata. 

Magari a volte ci siamo beccati ma il limite più grande di quando scrivi è che non si capisce mai il tono in cui si dicono le cose. Ti assicuro che da parte mia è sempre stato "amichevole".


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no problem, ma anche perchè mi stai simpatico e non capivo il motivo della reazione cosi esagerata.
> 
> Magari a volte ci siamo beccati ma il limite più grande di quando scrivi è che non si capisce mai il tono in cui si dicono le cose. Ti assicuro che da parte mia è sempre stato "amichevole".



appunto... capita dai


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ci sta quello che dici, ma ci sta proprio perchè la gente che fa politica la fa come lavoro per se stesso. per guadagnare. nel mio ideale di politica, il politico deve avere a cuore il paese, quindi se ha un'idea per proteggerlo e svilupparlo non la cambia per sopravvivere.
> ormai sembra normale ciò che dici tu, ma la politica dovrebbe essere ben altro. decidono delle nostre vite.



Io non ho mai votato M5S e non sono loro difensore. Ma hanno hanno parte del programma condiviso con la Lega (Fornero ad esempio) parte con il PD (Green economy, acqua pubblica ad esempio) e parte con nessuno (reddito di cittadinanza). Con la Lega hanno realizzato buona parte del programma condiviso e parte del proprio (reddito di cittadinanza ad esempio) accettando in cambio parte del programma leghista (decreti sicurezza ad esempio). Con il Pd faranno lo stesso, realizzeranno il,programma condiviso e parte del proprio in cambio di qualche punto solo del PD. 

Alla fine avranno realizzato tutto quanto condiviso con almeno una delle forze in parlamento e un bel pó del proprio programma, in cambio di qualche punto da loro accettabile) dei programmi di Lega e Pd.

Per un partito, che era di maggioranza , ma solo relativa direi che a fine legislatura é un grande successo. Riescono a realizzare una buona parte del proprio programma , rinunciando a quello su cui erano troppo osteggiati e pagando solo qualche concessione accettabile.

Non si potrebbe oggettivamente chiedere di piú ad un partito in un sistema tripolare.

La grande truffa é quella di presentarsi agli elettori come se ci potesse essere la probabilitá di scegliersi autonomamente il premier, senza allearsi con nessuno e realizzando in modo autonomo e integralmente il programma.

La politica richiede capacitá di sintesi (non mi piace chiamarlo compromesso), realizzare il migliore possibile fa di uno un buono o un cattivo politico, non realizzare promesse irrealizzabili.


----------

